# How long eggs hatch and how to incubate?



## TarantulaTanker (Mar 12, 2016)

Please help me out on how long does a pumpkin patch egg hatch?
How do I incubate it or even how to do it right?


----------



## EulersK (Mar 12, 2016)

Use the search tool in the top right hand corner of this page. Rearing a sac is not something that anyone has time (or patience) to walk you through step by step. If you are new to the hobby, I'd strongly recommend against pairing. If you've already paired, then you've got a lot of homework to do.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## peterUK (Mar 12, 2016)

Why do you need it incubate the sac ?  

Tarantulas have been doing it by themselves for the last 16 millions years without a kind human taking the sac away to incubate


----------



## Yanose (Mar 12, 2016)

I Take the sack at 28 days or so to reduce the risk of mom eating the sac just how i do it some people have amazing luck with leaving it with mom though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TarantulaTanker (Mar 18, 2016)

Actually it was kinda of a freak accident. My hapalopus sp. Laid eggs on her own without mating.


----------



## Haksilence (Mar 18, 2016)

TarantulaTanker said:


> Actually it was kinda of a freak accident. My hapalopus sp. Laid eggs on her own without mating.


Then they are non fertile, you might as well go get a chicken egg out of your fridge and sit on it for as month for as much good that will do you. Same thing with your ts eggs. She's not the Virgin Rosie. 

Momma spider will eat them eventually.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## beaker41 (Mar 18, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Use the search tool in the top right hand corner of this page. Rearing a sac is not something that anyone has time (or patience) to walk you through step by step. If you are new to the hobby, I'd strongly recommend against pairing. If you've already paired, then you've got a lot of homework to do.


Apparently some of us have more time and patience than others, hatching a sac doesn't really require much honestly. You could try to pull the sac after 30 days, but if the eggs are infertile she may abandon it earlier than that. Assuming  it isn't infertile you can put the babies on a cradle . I use a small Tupperware style bowl cut down to 2 inches high , covered in black cotton tights and slipped into an identical bowl. You fill the inner bowl with distilled water and this provides a completely dry surface with high humidity for the spiderlings to molt their final two stages.  Typically egg sacs take around 90 days to hatch completely to 3rd instar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 18, 2016)

TarantulaTanker said:


> Actually it was kinda of a freak accident. My hapalopus sp. Laid eggs on her own without mating.


 
'Phantom sac.'  Not fertilized, not viable.  Let her eat it and reuse the nutrition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 18, 2016)

I agree, if she molted in your care previously and you didn't bought her recently from someone, and you didn't pair her, it's a phantom sac. So there will be no babies. Leave it till she eats it or toss it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 18, 2016)

beaker41 said:


> Typically egg sacs take around 90 days to hatch completely to 3rd instar.


With most species, 2nd instar is the turning point when they get the full compliment of fur and have used up the egg yolk in their abdomens and start feeding.  That's a better measure, and that happens at around 60 days, depending on species and  temps. 

I incubate mine in 16 oz deli cups, with tiny pin holes in the sides that allow for airflow but keep small flies out.  I tear open the sac and place it on a slightly moist folded paper towel.  I lightly mist the towel before it dries out.  This keeps humidity up for molting and gives the slings hydration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 18, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> 'Phantom sac.'  Not fertilized, not viable.  Let her eat it and reuse the nutrition.


Yeah tarantulas do not reproduce asexually...man, if they could, ts would be so cheap we'd all have every species.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Mar 19, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Yeah tarantulas do not reproduce asexually...man, if they could, ts would be so cheap we'd all have every species.


Tribbles do and you see how that worked out . All the *quadrotriticale is gone !!*

Reactions: Clarification Please 2


----------



## gottarantulas (Mar 19, 2016)

It 'tis a "phantom sac".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Mar 19, 2016)

All of this and the OP knew for a fact that the spider hadn't mated  I get that we're not all experts on tarantula reproduction, but come on.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TarantulaTanker (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys, they where very helpful.

Although I bought her as a mature female for its species, but i asked the previous owner if he had mated her with a male.

He said, he dind't paired her.
But its almost a month now she still hasen't eaten or either abandon the sac, and she sealed her burrow preety tight, and every time I go and check on her, she hugs the sac as it if where a fertile one, I have 30 species of T's in my collection and don't plan on breeding.

I'll just have to wait until it reaches 30 days then I'll observe her if she gets agitated and eat the eggs.

 Thanks for those who gave a possitive feedback and for those who just made it complicated try to, be more less of being A-holes next time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TarantulaTanker (Mar 20, 2016)

God d*mn it!
I just replied in my own question, then I went to check on my T's and apperantly my B.Auratum just laid her clutch at this moment of my reply.

She too hasn't been mated and just molted on Dec 19, 15
Lol.


----------



## mistertim (Mar 20, 2016)

EulersK said:


> All of this and the OP knew for a fact that the spider hadn't mated  I get that we're not all experts on tarantula reproduction, but come on.


Maybe he was hoping for an Immaculate T Conception? If that happened would he have named all of the slings Jesus?


----------



## EulersK (Mar 20, 2016)

Even if it was an albo, I'd pay top dollar for a spider resulting from asexual reproduction.

I legitimately believe that we were all just trolled pretty hard. At least, I was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TarantulaTanker (Mar 20, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Maybe he was hoping for an Immaculate T Conception? If that happened would he have named all of the slings Jesus?


Just got curious especially that this the first time or make that the second time to happen, I can't find much info on phantom sacs.


----------



## mistertim (Mar 20, 2016)

TarantulaTanker said:


> Just got curious especially that this the first time or make that the second time to happen, I can't find much info on phantom sacs.


Heh. I was just playing around with you.


----------



## TarantulaTanker (Mar 20, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Even if it was an albo, I'd pay top dollar for a spider resulting from asexual reproduction.
> 
> I legitimately believe that we were all just trolled pretty hard. At least, I was.


I ain't trollin with nobody, if I may have fooled you then thats what you think of it.
I my self don't want to breed T's I'm just curious that's why I asked.

Being lollipop won't make the thread helpful especially that you are in a mature conversation, sorry if my question a bit confusing.

Reactions: Lollipop 2


----------



## EulersK (Mar 20, 2016)

For the record, I was complimenting your intelligence, not insulting it. If you have 30 spiders, then I'm also assuming you're either a late teenager or an adult. Between your life experience and experience with tarantulas, I'm certain that you know asexual reproduction in arachnids (and the vast majority of complex life) is impossible. Me saying that this thread is trolling is saying that you know what you're talking about.

If you claim that you were not trolling, well, then, I suppose I see why you're insulted.

I usually don't do a back-and-forth like this, just wanted to set something straight. EulersK, signing off of this thread.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TarantulaTanker (Mar 20, 2016)

EulersK said:


> For the record, I was complimenting your intelligence, not insulting it. If you have 30 spiders, then I'm also assuming you're either a late teenager or an adult. Between your life experience and experience with tarantulas, I'm certain that you know asexual reproduction in arachnids (and the vast majority of complex life) is impossible. Me saying that this thread is trolling is saying that you know what you're talking about.
> 
> If you claim that you were not trolling, well, then, I suppose I see why you're insulted.
> 
> I usually don't do a back-and-forth like this, just wanted to set something straight. EulersK, signing off of this thread.


I really don't have much time for my T's, just got back from my voyage from canada, its just hard being a maritime crew and I don't got time for fun. Stress is just to much on work. I raughly don't remember much on T's even though Ive been keeping them for 10 yrs. 
I gave the responsibility to my little sis to take care of them while I'm out on sea. Best of luck to your collection!


----------

